# موضوع متجدد عن اخر اخبار سوريا



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

درع الوطن : الجيش العربي السوري يواصل ملاحقة فلول الإرهابيين



 

​ 

*
* *واصلت قوات  الجيش العربي السوري التصدي للمجموعات الإرهابية التي روعت المواطنين ،  وتمكنت وحدات الجيش في درعا إثر تعقبها المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة من  استعادة الجنديين اللذين اختطفتهما مجموعات إرهابية فجر الجمعة، وكان مصدر  عسكري قد صرح بأن مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة قامت فجر الجمعة بمداهمة نقطة  عسكرية تابعة لوحدات الجيش في درعا ما أدى إلى استشهاد أربعة من أفراد  النقطة العسكرية واختطاف اثنين هذا وتواصل وحدات الجيش مهمتها في الحفاظ  على الاستقرار والهدوء في المدينة، في حين   استشهد ضابط من قوى الأمن  الداخلي أمس في حمص وأصيب عنصران جراء استهدافهم من قبل مجموعات إرهابية  متطرفة.







*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*اللواء الرفاعي يكذب ما بثته الفضائيات المغرضة * 



 





 *على صعيد  آخر كذب اللواء المتقاعد محمد الرفاعي ما بثته الفضائيات المغرضة التي  وصفته قائداً للفرقة الخامسة المنشقة، مؤكدا أنه متقاعد من الجيش وفق السن  القانونية منذ عشر سنوات ، وفي تصريح إعلامي له أمس.*
 *قال الرفاعي إن جيشنا البطل هو كتلة واحدة متماسكة وقوية  وموضع ثقة كل أبناء الوطن وهو المؤسسة الحريصة على أمن ووحدة وسلامة  البلاد وحمايتها من الأعداء، مؤكدا أن كل ما تبثه الفضائيات حول الجيش  العربي السوري يندرج في إطار حملة الافتراءات والتضليل التي تستهدف جيشنا  الوطني وشعبنا الذي أصبح واعيا لمثل هذه الأكاذيب المغرضة.*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا بسم الصليب

ومتابعة .......


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا بسم الصليب

ومتابعة .......


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*امريكا تحضر الاديرة في لبنان لاستقبال المسيحيين من سورية                                                                                        *










*كشف  الوزير السابق عبد الرحيم مراد أنّ المؤامرة على المسيحيين في الشرق  وسورية تحديداً تظهّر بشكلٍ واضح مع إستفهام السفيرة الاميركية في لبنان  "مورا كونيللي" عن سعة الأديرة اللبنانية لإستقبال النازحين المسيحيين من  سورية.*
*  وقال مراد  في حديث لقناة "الدنيا" أمس أنّ المؤامرة على سورية متواصلة والدليل ما  يحاك للمسيحيين بدءً من العراق ووصولاً الى مصر وسورية، مشيراً الى أنّ  الأوضاع في سورية متجهّة الى مزيد من الإستقرار.*


*من موقع زنوبيا*


​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*تشييع جثامين أربعة شهداء من الجيش وقوى الأمن إلى مدنهم وقراهم *






​ 

*هذا وقد  شيعت جثامين أربعة شهداء من الجيش وقوى الأمن إلى مدنهم وقراهم من مشفى  تشرين العسكري و المشفى العسكري بحمص ممن استهدفتهم المجموعات الإرهابية  المتطرفة في درعا و حمص أمس. * 
 *وقد أجريت للشهداء مراسم تشييع مهيبة وحملوا على الأكتاف، فيما عزفت موسيقا الجيش لحني الشهيد و الوداع* 
 *والشهداء هم: * 
 *- الشهيد المساعد اول عماد محمود سليمان حماة مصياف قرية بشيوه * 
 *- الشهيد العريف نضال حبيب شقوف حماة مصياف قرية الشميسة * 
 *- الشهيد العريف رواد محسن ديب طرطوس الدريكيش قرية الزريب * 
 *- الشهيد علاء شويطى حمص تلكلخ.*





*

*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*سورية ترحب بتحقيق المصالحة الفلسطينية*​*
* 


​


 *قال مصدر  مسؤول في وزارة الخارجية والمغتربين السورية، إن دمشق ترحب بالنتائج  الإيجابية التي وصلت إليها الجهود المبذولة لتحقيق المصالحة الفلسطينية  وترى في قرب توقيع اتفاق المصالحة المنشودة انتصارا كبيرا لقضية الشعب  الفلسطيني في نضاله العادل لتحرير أرضه واستعادة حقوقه، الأمر الذي عملت  سورية من أجله وتطلعت إلى تحقيقه. * 
 *وأضاف المصدر إن سورية إذ تبارك وتؤيد ما توصل إليه الأشقاء الفلسطينيون فإنها تقدر عاليا الدور الإيجابى الكبير الذي قامت* 
 *به جمهورية مصر العربية الشقيقة وتتطلع في الوقت نفسه إلى المزيد من الخطوات الفلسطينية لتنفيذ ما تم الاتفاق عليه.*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*الحموي : عقد مجلس حقوق الإنسان جلسة خاصة حول سورية تلبية لدوافع مصطنعة*​* 

* 


​ 


*
* *وصفت روسيا  تبني مجلس حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة مشروع قرار تقدمت به واشنطن ضد  سورية بأنه أمر غير مقبول ، وقال مصدر روسي انه من غير المقبول استخدام  آليات الأمم المتحدة الهادفة لاحترام حقوق الإنسان في العالم لتحقيق أهداف  آنية وللتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية لبلدان ذات سيادة ، وكان سفير سورية لدى  الأمم المتحدة في جنيف فيصل الحموي قد أكد أن عقد مجلس حقوق الإنسان جلسة  خاصة حول سورية جاءت تلبية لدوافع مصطنعة بذريعة التدخل الإنساني طريقاً  للعودة إلى عهود الانتداب والتلاعب بمصير الشعوب.*
 *وفي كلمته أمام المجلس أشار السفير الحموي إلى أن الضغط  غير المسبوق و التهديد باعتماد مشروع القرار الأمريكي المطروح في الجلسة،  يعد رسالة خاطئة مفادها أن هناك في المجلس من يدعم الفوضى والتخريب والتطرف  والمجموعات التخريبية التي تعتدي على الممتلكات وتروع السكان وتقتل أفرادا  من الجيش والمواطنين الأبرياء، ولفت الحموي إلى مجموعة الإجراءات  والمراسيم التشريعية التي أصدرتها القيادة في سورية مؤخراً، مؤكدا أن عملية  الإصلاح الشامل بدأت بالتنفيذ على أرض الواقع.*​


----------



## MAJI (1 مايو 2011)

ارى ان سوريا اكثر الدول العربية علمانية
وان اي تغيير فيها سيكون لصالح الاسلاميين والارهابيين
نصلي ان يعود الاستقرار والامان فيها
شكرا للخبر


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2011)

*الرب يحافظ على سوريا من الارهابيين
*​


----------



## sarkoo (1 مايو 2011)

نحن كمسيحيين في سوريا نعيش في نعيم كبير جدا لا يعيشه مثلنا أي من مسيحيي الشرق
ربما بإستثناء لبنان 
قانون بناء دور عبادة واحد 
عطلة لكل الدوائر في عيد الميلاد وحتى في أعياد الفصح التي قد تختلف فلكيا بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك فالدولة تعطل في فصح الأرثوذكس وفصح الكاثوليك
لا خانة للديانة في هوياتنا
ممنوع ذكر الأديان والتمييز بين الطوائف في كل الدوائر الحكومية وحتى بين الناس
ممنوع منعا باتا أي خطبة دينية فيها أي نوع من التحريض على أي طائفة ويسجن فورا الشخص الذي يلقيها 
((( مرة قبضوا عليه حتى قبل أن يكمل خطبته )))
التوظيف وعدمه أمر يسري على الجميع من دون تمييز أي لا أفضلية لأحد علينا بسبب الطائفة 
الحكومة لا تتدخل بالأمور الدينية للكنيسة لا من ناحية زواج ولا طلاق 
في كل عيد تتوجه وفود من الوزراء إلى الكنائس والبطريركيات بأمر من الرئيس للتهنئة وفي كثير من الأحيان يزور الرئيس بنفسه مع عائلته الأديرة للتهنئة بالأعياد 
جل ما أخشاه أن نفتقد إلى كل هذه المميزات 
يا رب إحفظ وحافظ على سوريا وعلمانيتها مهما كانت نتائج هذه الأزمة التي تعصف بها


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميل جدا بسم الصليب
> 
> ومتابعة .......



*سعيده بمتابعتك *

*وبتعرفي انتي اللي خليتيني افكر اعمل متابعه لاخبار سوريا هون هههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> ارى ان سوريا اكثر الدول العربية علمانية
> وان اي تغيير فيها سيكون لصالح الاسلاميين والارهابيين
> نصلي ان يعود الاستقرار والامان فيها
> شكرا للخبر



*الله يتقبل صلواتكم لان سوريا بحاجتها هلا *​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الرب يحافظ على سوريا من الارهابيين
> *​




*آميـــــــــــــن*
​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> نحن كمسيحيين في سوريا نعيش في نعيم كبير جدا لا يعيشه مثلنا أي من مسيحيي الشرق
> ربما بإستثناء لبنان
> قانون بناء دور عبادة واحد
> عطلة لكل الدوائر في عيد الميلاد وحتى في أعياد الفصح التي قد تختلف فلكيا بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك فالدولة تعطل في فصح الأرثوذكس وفصح الكاثوليك
> ...




*الرب يسمع منك ويحافظ ع سوريا وقائدها الحبيب*

*وتضل دايما متل ما متعودين عليها رمز للمحبه والتعايش *​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*أنباء عن اعتقال ناشطين.. ومصدر حقوقي يقول إن الاعتقالات يجب ان تتم بموجب موافقة قضائية*​ 
​ *أفادت أنباء تناقلتها عدة  وسائل إعلامية أن هناك اعتقالات شملت عددا ما من وصفتهم بـ "الناشطين", فيما أكد  مصدر حقوقي أن الاعتقالات والتوقيفات بعد إنهاء حالة الطوارئ يجب أن تتم بموجب  موافقة مسبقة من النيابة العامة.*​ 
 

*ونقلت وسائل إعلامية عدة عن ما  أسمته "ناشطين حقوقيين" قولهم ان قوات الأمن اعتقلت في دمشق الناشط حسن عبد العظيم,  كما اعتقلت في مدينة حلب الناشط عمر قشاش, فيما لم تؤكد هذه الوسائل هذه الأنباء من  مصادر رسمية. *

*ويأتي هذا الأمر بعد مظاهرات  شهدتها عدة مدن سورية يوم الجمعة الماضي تنادي بمطالب عامة كالحريات وشعارات تتعلق  بمدينة درعا, فيما لا تزال الاتصالات مقطوعة عن هذه المحافظة منذ دخول وحدات من  الجيش اليها يوم الاثنين الماضي.*

*وقال مصدر حقوقي فضل عدم الكشف  عن اسمه لسيريانيوز إن "التوقيف والاعتقال بعد انهاء حالة الطوارئ في سورية يجب ان  يتم بموجب إذن من النيابة العامة, أي أن يكون التوقيف الذي يعتبر, تدبير احترازي,  مسبوق بإذن من السلطات القضائية لان حالة الطوارئ ملغاة وبالتالي على الأجهزة  الأمنية ان تقوم بهذا الإجراء بعد اذن مسبق من النيابة العامة".*

*وتابع المصدر ان "موافقة  النيابة العامة ممكن ان تكون سابقة وممكن ان تكون لاحقة فيما يخص القبض على البعض  بالجرم المشهود".*

*وكان الرئيس بشار الاسد اصدر في  نيسان الماضي مرسوما تشريعيا يقضي بانهاء حالة الطوارئ المعمول فيها في سورية منذ  عام 1963, كما اصدر مسوما تشريعيا يقضي بالغاء محكمة امن الدولة العليا, والتي تاتي  في سياق القضاء الاستثنائي, كما اصدر قانونا لتنظيم التظاهر السلمي.*

*يشار الى ان عدة مدن سورية تشهد  تظاهرات منذ نحو شهر ونصف، تتركز في أيام الجمعة، تنادي للحرية والإصلاح، فيما  تزامن خروج بعض المظاهرات بحوادث إطلاق نار من قبل مجهولين راح ضحيتها العشرات من  المدنيين والعسكريين.*

​







*منقول من syria-news
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

> امريكا تحضر الاديرة في لبنان لاستقبال المسيحيين من سورية



ما بلاش المسيحين يسبو سوريا ويروحوا لبنان

بلاش التهجير ده نتيجته هتبقى وحشة

كده خطر على المسلمين قبل المسيحين


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما بلاش المسيحين يسبو سوريا ويروحوا لبنان
> 
> بلاش التهجير ده نتيجته هتبقى وحشة
> 
> كده خطر على المسلمين قبل المسيحين




*حبيبتي اساسا المسيحيين عنا مش هيردو عليون*

*سوريا هي اكتر بلد متماسك دينيا بعد لبنان *

*وشعبنا المسيحي استحاله يفكر يطلع من سوريا منشان شوية نور *
​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*تشييع جثامين ثلاثة شهداء من مشفى تشرين العسكري والمشفى العسكري بحمص* 




 

 



 *شيعت من  مشفى تشرين العسكري والمشفى العسكري بحمص جثامين ثلاثة شهداء من الجيش  والقوى الأمنية استهدفتهم المجموعات الإرهابية المتطرفة في درعا وحمص أثناء  تأديتهم لواجبهم الوطني * 
 *وقد أجريت للشهداء مراسم تشييع مهيبة وحملوا على الأكف، فيما عزفت موسيقا الجيش لحني الشهيد والوداع، والشهداء هم: * 
 *- الشهيد المجند هيثم جمال الويسى 20 عاما من حلب منطقة اعزاز قرية احتمالات * 
 *- الشهيد المجند صالح يونس هويت 21 عاما من القامشلي قرية المكيطة * 
 *- الشهيد المجند إبراهيم رضوان حمدو الفلاحة من حلب منطقة الباب*




* 

*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*مصدر عسكري: وحدات الجيش تواصل ملاحقة الإرهابيين في درعا* 







 




​ *اعلن مصدر  عسكري مسؤول أن بعض وحدات الجيش والقوى الأمنية تواصل ملاحقة المجموعات  الإرهابية المسلحة التي روعت المواطنين الآمنين في درعا واعتدت على المنشآت  والممتلكات العامة والخاصة.*​
*وأكد المصدر أن العملية أسفرت عن مقتل ستة أفراد من  عناصر المجموعات الإرهابية وإلقاء القبض على مائة وتسعة وأربعين عنصرا من  المطلوبين الفارين من العدالة إضافة إلى الاستيلاء على كميات كبيرة من  الأسلحة والذخائر المتنوعة، المصدر العسكري أشار كذلك إلى أن المواجهة أدت  لاستشهاد أحد المجندين وجرح سبعة آخرين من عناصر الجيش والقوى الأمنية.*​
​​*



**

*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

*بن جدو: الاستقالة من قناة الجزيرة هي استقالة موقف*​*


* 


​

*
* *قال  الإعلامي غسان بن جدو إن استقالته من قناة الجزيرة هي استقالة موقف يقتنع  به وأنه مرتاح البال والضمير بغض النظر عن النتائج التي يمكن أن يحصدها  سلبا أم إيجابا.* 
 *وفي حديث لقناة الجديد، أكد بن جدو أنه ابن الثورة من  أجل الحرية والإصلاح وضرب منظومة الفساد في أي بلد، ولكنه ليس مستعدا أن  يكون شاهد زور ولا ابن جيل الثورة المضادة، مشيرا إلى أنه يقف ضد أي إعلام  يمكن أن ينحرف إلى مستوى التحريض والتعبئة والفتنة والنزول بالجانب المهني  إلى مستوى غير مقبول وهذا الكلام يتعلق بعدد كبير من وسائل الإعلام.*​* 




**

*​* 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

> حبيبتي اساسا المسيحيين عنا مش هيردو عليون
> 
> سوريا هي اكتر بلد متماسك دينيا بعد لبنان
> 
> وشعبنا المسيحي استحاله يفكر يطلع من سوريا منشان شوية نور



لالا انت مفهمتيش قصدى

انا اقصد لو لو حصل تهجير ( بغير ارادتهم يعنى )

دى فكرة كانت منتشرة  عندنا فى مصر بين المسلمين طبعا

ان لو المسيحيون تركوا مصر .... امريكا ممكن تهاجم براحتها فهمانى ؟؟


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا انت مفهمتيش قصدى
> 
> انا اقصد لو لو حصل تهجير ( بغير ارادتهم يعنى )
> 
> ...




*ايووووووة مش عارفه بصراحه بس بتعرفي يمكن المسلمين عندكم بيفكرو كده لان في تعسف واضطهاد للمسيحيين*

*بس عنا ما بعرف وما بتصور يكونو بيفكرو بهالشكل *

*بس الله اعلم ما بعرف شو في جواهم *

*بس ايا كان فشرت اميركا توصل للي عايزا لا هي ولا اي دوله تانيه *
​


----------



## marcelino (3 مايو 2011)

*يارب احفظ سوريا
*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يارب احفظ سوريا
> *​




*آميـــــــــــــــــــن*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مايو 2011)

كل حكام العرب لصوص


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يحل بسلامه على سوريا وعلى شعبها الغالى ​*


----------



## تيمو (4 مايو 2011)

وفي اتصال هاتفي مع شاهد عيان ، أكّد هذا الشاهد أن جارته أم محمد لم تفلح في لف الدوالي جيداً مما حذى بزوجها أبو عبدو (إذ أنها زوجته التانية بعد إصرارها على تطليق أم عبدو فهي لا تدخل على ضرة) المهم أن هذه الأم محمد أكلت لها شي بوكسين على الماشي بحجة أن الشعب يُريد أكلة دوالي ويالنجي وكوسا محشي .. هذا ما أكده شاهد العيان لقنوات الجزيرة والعربية وبي بي سي وغيرها من الفضائيات المحترمة التي تتبع أسلوب شاهد عيان ما شافش حاجة !

المهم ، وفي ظل الحفاظ على المصداقية قامت المذيعة الجميلة بإستقبال مكالمة من شاهد عيان آخر ليُنافي رواية الشاهد الأول ويقول أن أم محمد لم تأخذ بوكس بل أخذت ورود وقبلات من العائلة كلها لأنها أفرحت قلبهم بكاسة شاي مع ميرمية ، العائلة وفي مشهد بديع تداخلت فيه كل المشاعر الإنسانية ختموا المشهد الذي أغرورقت له العيون بضمة (ضمة هنا ليست الضمة كما في أكلتُ ولا ضمة بقدونس بل hug أي عبطة  ) وفرح المشاهد وخرج ليدبك على أنغام صبّوا القهوة وصبّوا الشاي ...

طبعاً ما يحدث مسخرة وتأجيج إعلامي ، فالإعلام يلعب دور قذر في تأجيج المشاعر ، ولكن هل سيكون الشعب أوعى من الدخول في متاهات دعاة التخريب ؟؟ شخصياً مع الإصلاح ، وبنفس الوقت لستُ مع التخريب ولستُ مع الدخول في متاهات الدولة الأخرى في حفلات الإستعباط والضحك على الذقون والتطبيل لما يُسمّى حريات كرتونية تستبيح الفوضى كلغة لا يفهمها إلا العشوائيين ، نظرة سريعة لما حدث في مصر كفيل أن يجعلنا نتنبه بأن الآتي حتماً سيكون أسوأ .

فالإعلام الذي يذيع ذات الفيديو لأيام متتالية دون أن يذكر أن هذا الفيديو من اليوم الفلاني أو من الأرشيف ، يسعى لتأجيج المشاعر وزيادة حالة الإقتحان ، لأن الإعلام أثبت بلا منازع أنه متعطّش إلى الدماء والخراب .


----------

